# Volunteer IPTV Viewers wanted!...



## gvctv

Press release from eltel.tv ... if interested just go to the eltel.tv website and sign in!

“MALTA, 18.09.2011 / press release / Volunteer Viewers Wanted / --- Today, eltel.tv has announced that it is inviting 500 individuals from across the globe (with expatriates especially welcome) to participate in ‘pre-launch’ volume testing of their all new ‘global virtual cable television’ service delivered via ‘GVC-TV’©...

During the test period, eltel.tv will be providing live UK FTA channels and On-Demand Catch-Up links to prove the new extranet ‘GVC-TV’© infrastructure...

‘GVC-TV’©...is a unique secure global network, developed by eltel.tv which resides within the world-wide-web as an extranet operates under the format of a global virtual cable television system, with designed capability of delivering not only live tv but catch-up tv, on-demand tv and a massive array of true alternative IPTV applications in viewer formats including SD to HD and possibly 3D in the future!

Alternative delivery mediums including media centres, connected televisions, set top boxes, smart phone applications etc are in the current development programme.

Anyone interested in becoming a ‘Volunteer Viewer’ would need to have a minimum 2Mb broadband connection (people with Wireless Internet (BWA), Wimax Wireless, Cable, Fibre, 3G and of course ADSL all welcome), and a pc running Windows XP, Vista or W7 operating systems as the primary testing will be undertaken directly to customer pc’s / laptop’s etc. For more information simply visit the eltel.tv website and you are able to ‘sign up’ for the ‘freebie’ trial then and there! Naturally, eltel.tv will provide their global virtual television service free of charge* for the duration of the test period and even the following proposed basic monthly service fee will far from break the bank!...

About eltel.tv …

eltel.tv is a trading brand of Eltel Media which has been developing their proprietary ‘GVC-TV’©...service delivery platform for the past two years, with the time and effort expended by the team now delivering a highly secure, quality viewing experience and service. eltel.tv is a privately owned company with operations throughout Europe managed from offices in Malta and the UK.

* eltel.tv - will provide a free service deployment for the duration of the trial period; personal bandwidth use will always remain the responsibility of the individual user.”


----------

